# Not just sore boobs but ITCHY boobs?



## Nightshade21

This morning I woke up with the most awful itchy feeling around my nipples and sides of my breasts. I ended up scratching for ages which made them more sore but stopped the itch after a while. 

Is this a sign that they are growing? And is it normal? They didn't go red or anything, it as as if they were itching inside. :wacko:


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I was reading in a maternity book yesterday that it is common to get itchy in the first trimester. I can't remember if they said your breasts in particular will get itchy but they did mention your abdomen, hands and feet and say that it is quite common. If continues to be a nuissance you could definitely bring it up with your dr. 

Not sure where you live...but are you in a dry or cool climate? I have a horrible time with dry skin and it affects me all over!


----------



## TVG

My boobs feel like they are about to explode.. They were pretty big anyway but have ballooned up, they feel on fire and also itch abit round the sides/underneath! I think it's normal xx


----------



## Louisey80

Totally normal! My boobies itch on and off and are sore on and off too. They're also very vainy!! I find it all very reassuring. H&H 9 months x


----------



## Amarna

Whenever my boobs get itchy like that I know that they're growing/getting bigger. It's normal, mine have been off and on since my BFP.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Perfectly normal. Do not scratch! It may be a wives tale, but they say if you scratch, you are more likely to get stretch marks. This applies to all parts of the body. Try to find a cooling lotion. Something with aloe. No idea if it is true, but I am not going to risk it!


----------



## Coconut bird

I had a really itchy back for a couple of weeks! It's died down now, but it was very strange.


----------



## kspey

For my first pregnancy I had THE ITCHIEST nipples! I had no idea I was pregnant so I noticed something was weird when my nipples seemed to be itching for no reason :shrug: I've read that it is a pregnancy symptom, and I think it has to do with the increase in blood flow. This pregnancy I didn't have that symptom nearly as bad as last time. Last time it felt like someone rubbed poison ivy on my girls! :haha:


----------



## BabyBennett

My nipples started getting itchy at about 6 weeks and haven't stopped! They also started cracking a lot. I put Vaseline on them twice a day now and it makes a really big difference! I don't think it means that they're growing though as my boobs have stayed the same size from week 12 to week 22 but they've been itchy the whole time.


----------

